# Mr Kipling and Creme Eggs!



## Lisadk (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi there

I've been asked to try to find shops in Hong Kong where you can buy Mr Kipling cakes, also Creme Eggs. Can anyone help please?

Thanks alot


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

The Parknshop chain, including Taste, Fusion sometimes sell Mr Kipling cakes. The Creme eggs tend to be sold seasonally at easter only, the above stores sell them plus Wellcome chain, but they sell very quickly, you have to grab them when you see them.


----------



## kimmy1985 (Sep 19, 2012)

I know that this us a late post but have you tried Harvey Nichols? Thats where I do some of our shop as they have such a selection of western food x


----------



## hkexpat (Jun 26, 2012)

Creme eggs are at Bookazine in Queens Road Central, nr H&M


----------

